# 4x8' table with light mover



## Canso (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a 4x8 table with 2 1000hps.  It is dirt with sea of green method, and it works well.  but i was thinking about 1 1000hps on a rail type light mover.
Has anyone had luck with reducing light and puting them on movers?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 22, 2006)

It'll work but it won't be the same as having two stationary lights. I have had the best luck with a mover during veg, they don't seem to mind.


----------

